# Linux und Windows - Bitte um Hilfe



## dannkoelle (25. Juli 2008)

Schönen guten Tag zusammen,

ich habe momentan in meinerm Desktoprechner eine Festplatte mit 300gb.

Diese ist Partioniert in 5 Partionen (4xNTFS und 1x Fat32)


Jetzt wollte ich mich gerne was mit Linux beschäftigen und mir dazu eine 80gig Platte besorgen.

Nun habe ich viel gelesen dass man 3 Partionen braucht und einstellungen im Bootloader vornehmen muss.

Würde es gehen wenn ich die 80 gig Linux Platte als Second Master anklemme und auf dieser dann die besagten 3 Partionen erstelle? (Bei der Linuxinstallation)


Ausserdem würde ich gerne wissen welches Linux Ihr einem Linuxanfänger empfehlen würdet! Suse? Ubuntu?


Ich danke schonmal im Voraus recht herzlich für eure Hilfe.


Viele Grüße aus Köln,

DannKoelle


----------



## zerix (25. Juli 2008)

> Würde es gehen wenn ich die 80 gig Linux Platte als Second Master anklemme und auf dieser dann die besagten 3 Partionen erstelle?



Sicher würde das gehen. 


> Ausserdem würde ich gerne wissen welches Linux Ihr einem Linuxanfänger empfehlen würdet! Suse? Ubuntu?


Da wirst du sicherlich viele Meinungen hören. Beides sind gute Anfänger-Distris. Beide sind einfach in der Handhabung und auch mit Software-installation. 
Es ist halt geschmackssache. Ubuntu bringt von Haus aus nur Gnome mit. Wenn du da auch KDE möchtest (wie bei SuSe) dann musst du Kubuntu nehmen.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## LL0rd (25. Juli 2008)

Hi,

um deine Frage zu beantworten: Du brauchst eigentlich nur eine Partition, nämlich die / Partition. Auf swap kann man verzichten und die Kiste bootet auch von der root Partition. Aber es ist nicht die feine englische Art, das so zu machen. Deshalb ja: 3 Partitionen.

Die Distris nehmen dir aber viel Arbeit ab, besonders wenn es um die Installation geht. Die Distris installieren auch den Bootloader für dich und konfigurieren den idR. auch gleich so, dass du Windows und Linux parallel booten kannst. (Die Distris schreiben den Bootloader in den Sektor der primären Platte rein, d.h. wenn die /boot Partition der Linux Platte nicht da ist, bootet zunächst auch kein Windows bei dir. Deshalb aufpassen!)

Eine Empfehlung für eine Disti würde ich ungerne abgeben. Ich verwende selbst Gentoo auf allen meinen Linux Kisten. Hat den Vorteil, dass ich weiß, was ich konfiguriere. Hat für Anfänger den Nachteil, dass Anfänger eben keine Ahnung haben, was die zu machen haben und gerne in diesem Klicki Bunti Style arbeiten möchten. Und genau dazu neigen auch die Distris. Nur leider ist die Umsetzung dieser Konfiguratoren etwas ungeschickt (war zumindest mein Eindruck bisher).

Aber dennoch: Ich würde dir ehrlich gesagt entweder Fedora empfehlen oder OpenSuse


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Juli 2008)

Ich möchte mich was die Distributionen anbelangt einmal klar gegen Suse aussprechen, da dieses die Distribution ist über die man am meisten schlechtes liest. Viele Fehler etc.
Natürlich haben auch andere Distributionen mit Bugs zu kämpfen. Keine Frage.

Wie oben schon mehrmals erwähnt ist atm Ubuntu die Anfängerdistribution. Der Form halber seien hier noch erwähnt Freespire und Arch Linux. Wobei letzteres schon etwas anspruchsvoller allerdings eine sehr schnelle, auf i686 angepasste Distribution ist.


----------



## LL0rd (25. Juli 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte mich was die Distributionen anbelangt einmal klar gegen Suse aussprechen, da dieses die Distribution ist über die man am meisten schlechtes liest. Viele Fehler etc.
> Natürlich haben auch andere Distributionen mit Bugs zu kämpfen. Keine Frage.



Suse ist wie Windows, nur mit linux 

Am WE habe ich Ubuntu auf einem Notebook eines Freundes installiert. Das System an sich war innerhalb von wenigen Minuten aufgespielt und lief auch. 0815 Features haben auch funktioniert. Tja, aber dann ging es schon gleich los:

WLAN (WPA) Netzwerk. Zunächst musste ich per Hand den Windows Treiber installieren. Suse erledigt das mit ein paar Mal klicken. Als nächstes musste ich mich mit dem Netzwerk verbinden. Unter Suse hatte ich damit bisher keine Möglichkeiten. Was aber Ubuntu angeht Ich weiß nicht, was der Netzwerkmanager macht, aber irgendwie hat er nicht funktioniert. Und wo die Konfiguration gespeichert wurde, war mir auch nicht bewusst. Eine /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf gab es z.B. garnicht erst. Deshalb musste ich das alles per hand über die Konsole einrichten, so wie ich es von Gentoo auch gewohnt bin. 

Klar werden jetzt hier viele sagen, dass man unter Linux auch die Shell benutzen muss. Dann muss ich aber auch auf der anderen Seite fragen, wozu mir dann überhaupt Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten über die GUI angeboten werden, wenn die eh nicht funktionieren bzw. die Features fehlen, die man braucht. 

Unter Suse finde ich genau das auch extrem gut gelöst. Suse hat eine super Hardwareunterstützung und die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten sind auch viele vorhanden.


----------



## zerix (25. Juli 2008)

> Ich möchte mich was die Distributionen anbelangt einmal klar gegen Suse aussprechen, da dieses die Distribution ist über die man am meisten schlechtes liest. Viele Fehler etc.



SuSe ist gar nicht so schlecht und als Anfänger-Distri sehr wohl geeignet. SuSe hat nicht mehr Fehler als jede andere Distri auch. 
Wie ich bereits oben sagte, es liegt an jedem selbst, für welche Distri er sich entscheidet. Letztendlich ist es Geschmackssache und sonst nichts.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## LarsT (26. Juli 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte mich was die Distributionen anbelangt einmal klar gegen Suse aussprechen, da dieses die Distribution ist über die man am meisten schlechtes liest. Viele Fehler etc.
> Natürlich haben auch andere Distributionen mit Bugs zu kämpfen. Keine Frage.
> 
> Wie oben schon mehrmals erwähnt ist atm Ubuntu die Anfängerdistribution. Der Form halber seien hier noch erwähnt Freespire und Arch Linux. Wobei letzteres schon etwas anspruchsvoller allerdings eine sehr schnelle, auf i686 angepasste Distribution ist.



Woher hast du das mit den vielen Fehlern. Ich nutze SuSE seit 8.2 und die einzigen Fehler, die ich kennengelernt habe, waren Fehler die nichts mit SuSe/openSuSE selber zu tun hatten.
Ich habe auch schon schlechtes über SuSE gelesen, jedoch war da nie der Hintergrund Fehler bei SuSE, sondern die Philosophie der User, denen bestimmte Konzepte bei SuSE nicht passten.


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Juli 2008)

Es sind wie gesagt immer so schlechte Aspekte wie etwa 3 Soundsysteme in OpenSuse 10 die in die Konfiguration reinfuschen und dort nur mit Glück etwas funktioniert. Das mit dem Windowstreiber ist mit Ndiswrapper bei Suse auch nur eine Bequemlichkeit. Man sollte schon in der Lage sein Linux-Treiber für die Geräte zu stellen wenn sie für die meisten doch existieren. Ndiswrapper braucht man nur in Ausnahmefällen.

Und bevor das jetzt in einen Suse-Flame ausartet sei die Diskussion hiermit gleich mal von meiner Seite beendet


----------



## LarsT (26. Juli 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Es sind wie gesagt immer so schlechte Aspekte wie etwa 3 Soundsysteme in OpenSuse 10 die in die Konfiguration reinfuschen und dort nur mit Glück etwas funktioniert. Das mit dem Windowstreiber ist mit Ndiswrapper bei Suse auch nur eine Bequemlichkeit. Man sollte schon in der Lage sein Linux-Treiber für die Geräte zu stellen wenn sie für die meisten doch existieren. Ndiswrapper braucht man nur in Ausnahmefällen.
> 
> Und bevor das jetzt in einen Suse-Flame ausartet sei die Diskussion hiermit gleich mal von meiner Seite beendet



1. Soundsysteme
Ich hab noch nie Probleme mit den Soundsystemen gehabt. Alles eine Frage der Konfiguration und nicht der Distrubition.

2. Der ndiswrapper ist keine SuSE eigene Sache, sondern ein eigenständige Programm, das auch anderen Distributionen beiliegt oder in deren Paketquellen angeboten wird. Das Ding hat nichts mit Beqeumlichkeit zu tun, sondern damit, das wenn es keinen Linux-Treiber für deine WLan-Karte gibt, die trotzdem die Möglichkeit zu geben dein WLan zu betreiben. Da sich die Hardwareunterstützung immer mehr verbessert, verliert er an Bedeutung. Meine Sitecom-Karte mit Ralink-Chip wird erst seit anderthalb Jahren vom Serialmonkey-Linux-Treiber unterstützt, davor gabs keine andere Möglichkeit als den ndiswrapper.


----------



## dannkoelle (26. Juli 2008)

Danke für eure ganzen Beiträge.

Ich hab mir gestern SuSe Linux 10.1 installiert da ich zufällig noch die install DVD bei meiner Freundin hatte und mein DVD Brenner irgendwie rummackt (hab extra v. 11 runtergeladen gehabt)

Funktionierte soweit auch alles super, hat meine 320 gig (statt 80gig) Platte von selber gut partioniert und den Bootloader richtig konfiguriert.

Nun habe ich drei Probleme,
zum einen weiß ich nicht genau wo ich finden kann welche Grafikkartentreiber installiert sind (habe eine GeForce 8600GT). Wahrscheinlich dadurch resultierend habe ich das Problem dass er maximal die Auflöscung 1024x768 macht (habe 19" wide - 1440x900).

Mein zweites Problem ist dass ich es nicht schaffe ein Drahtlosnetzwerk einzurichten,
Den USB-Stick von Belin hat er erkannt (habe ich irgendwo unter den Systemkomponenten gefunden) und bei "Netzwerken" habe ich auch alles soweit eingestellt aba klappt trotzdem nicht.

Und mein letztes Problem ist, dass er irgendwie keine Updates macht.
Ich hab versucht meine Konfiguration zu schicken, da connected der bis zum geht nicht mehr (habs ca. 10 minuten laufen lassen).
Dann habe ich versucht von dem ISO Image von der Platte (von v. 11) zu updaten, ging auch leider nicht 


Wäre super nett wenn mir da nochmal kurz und knapp jemand erklären könnte wie man die dreiSachen richtig zum laufen bringt/bringen könnte.


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Juli 2008)

LarsT hat gesagt.:


> 1. Soundsysteme
> Ich hab noch nie Probleme mit den Soundsystemen gehabt. Alles eine Frage der Konfiguration und nicht der Distrubition.
> 
> 2. Der ndiswrapper ist keine SuSE eigene Sache, sondern ein eigenständige Programm, das auch anderen Distributionen beiliegt oder in deren Paketquellen angeboten wird. Das Ding hat nichts mit Beqeumlichkeit zu tun, sondern damit, das wenn es keinen Linux-Treiber für deine WLan-Karte gibt, die trotzdem die Möglichkeit zu geben dein WLan zu betreiben. Da sich die Hardwareunterstützung immer mehr verbessert, verliert er an Bedeutung. Meine Sitecom-Karte mit Ralink-Chip wird erst seit anderthalb Jahren vom Serialmonkey-Linux-Treiber unterstützt, davor gabs keine andere Möglichkeit als den ndiswrapper.



Was hast du an der Zeile "Und bevor das jetzt in einen Suse-Flame ausartet sei die Diskussion hiermit gleich mal von meiner Seite beendet" nicht verstanden? Weder habe ich behauptet, dass Ndiswrapper Suse-eigen ist noch, dass es nicht an der Konfiguration liegt. Nur gestaltet sich diese wenn eine Distribution out-of-the-box 4 aktive Soundserver hat etwas schwierig 

Und noch wegen Philosophie gefallen mir auch einige technische Sachen bei Suse einfach nicht. Etwa wurden in einer früheren Version von Suse die Init.d-Skripte von /sbin nach /etc verlegt. Das an sich ist keine schlechte Sache nur sollten bei solch Veränderungen Symlinks gesetzt werden um Fehler zu vermeiden. Dies wurde nicht gemacht. Das nur als Beispiel.

Und nun nochmal in alle Deutlichkeit damit auch du es verstehst: EOD und Back to Topic!


----------



## LarsT (26. Juli 2008)

dannkoelle hat gesagt.:


> Danke für eure ganzen Beiträge.
> 
> Ich hab mir gestern SuSe Linux 10.1 installiert da ich zufällig noch die install DVD bei meiner Freundin hatte und mein DVD Brenner irgendwie rummackt (hab extra v. 11 runtergeladen gehabt)
> 
> ...



Das ist ganz einfach zu beantworten. Installiert ist der freie Treiber "nv", der nur 2 D-Unterstüzung bietet. Aber bevor wie uns dem kommerziellen Treiber zuwenden, eine kleine Frage. Worüber hast du versucht die Auflösung zu ändern, über das KDE- Kontrollzentrum oder über yast ->Hardware ->Grafikkarte und Monitor?




dannkoelle hat gesagt.:


> Mein zweites Problem ist dass ich es nicht schaffe ein Drahtlosnetzwerk einzurichten,
> Den USB-Stick von Belin hat er erkannt (habe ich irgendwo unter den Systemkomponenten gefunden) und bei "Netzwerken" habe ich auch alles soweit eingestellt aba klappt trotzdem nicht.



Welche Methode hast du gewählt Traditionelle Methode oder Networkmanager?




dannkoelle hat gesagt.:


> Und mein letztes Problem ist, dass er irgendwie keine Updates macht.
> Ich hab versucht meine Konfiguration zu schicken, da connected der bis zum geht nicht mehr (habs ca. 10 minuten laufen lassen).
> Dann habe ich versucht von dem ISO Image von der Platte (von v. 11) zu updaten, ging auch leider nicht
> 
> ...



Kenne das Problem, muss aber in meine Unterlagen schauen, ist schon nee Weile her das ich die 10.1 genutzt habe.


----------



## port29 (26. Juli 2008)

Ka, die 10.1 ist ansich schon etwas veraltet. Die 11er Version ist letztens rausgekommen. Die Version würde ich auch verwenden.Dann klappt es auch mit den Updates.


----------



## dannkoelle (26. Juli 2008)

Das mit der Graka habe ich über beides versucht,
mit dem W-Lan über die traditionelle Methode gemacht.

Mit dem update ist mir eingefallen dass das mit der ISO garnicht klappen kann, die 11er ISO ist ne 64 bit Version und die installierte eine 32 bit.

Ich werde morgen oder am Montag über einen Laptop von einem Freund die v.11 64 bit brennen und neu drüber ziehen und dann mit den Updates schauen.

Muss ich bei der 64 bit Version wegen Programmen aufpassen?


Danke nochmal und schöne Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. Juli 2008)

Nein. Solange du die Programme über das Paketmanagement installierst werden sie alle funktionieren, da sie für deine Architektur kompiliert wurden. Solltest du irgendwann mal ein rpm installieren oder gar Sourcecode kompilieren sollte es auch keine Probleme geben.


----------



## dannkoelle (28. Juli 2008)

Okay, also irgednwie bin ich zu dumm um eine wireless verbindung einzurichten.
Hätte jemand ein Tutorial parat wo es hierum geht?


----------



## LarsT (28. Juli 2008)

Über Yast-> Netzwerkarte hast du alle Einstellungen vorgenommen inklusive Verschlüsselung?

Gib in der Konsole den Befehl "ifconfig" ein und poste mal hier die Ausgabe.


----------

